
I'm a full-stack developer, looking for a side-project - donprogi
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/im-a-full-stack-developer-looking-for-a-side-project-5591656814
======
donprogi
Hi all,

I'm a full-stack developer with 8+ experience. I developed from many startups
to large enterprise companies . Currently, I'm working from home like
everybody else and looking for side projects I can join or create together.

Here is my mail, happy to share my projects over an email and discuss ideas.
donprogi@gmail.com

Thanks!

